

Online Social Networks Leak Personal Information to Third-Party Tracking Sites - datums
http://www.wpi.edu/news/20090/privacy.html

======
bemmu
I recall seeing an ad on a non-facebook site that was somehow using my name.
Not very surprising leakage though, since for some ad networks the publishers
need to provide some user info. Personalized ads get higher CTR. Seems they
then use this info outside of FB as well.

------
duckbridge
It's interesting to ponder that if things like this progress, will there
eventually be laws regulating the conduct of social networks and/or their
users? Governments may be able to control/influence companies in their own
country, but do they have the right to do so on the internet, which is open to
everyone?

------
tedunangst
I think I'm more troubled by the unbridled speculation about the dangers of
online information than I am by the information itself. So according to the
examples in this article, if you google for cancer, that could lead to trouble
getting employment. How? It's a big handwavy "information, bad guys, sharing,
the man" argument that doesn't even attempt to connect the dots with so much
as a bad scifi movie plot.

